# Some Songs I Remixed



## sonyman (Feb 9, 2009)

As a DJ of 25 years who recently gave up DJing,However I still love to remix songs and do whats called mash ups as in putting the instrumental of one song with an accapella of another and coming up with a new song,I dodnt know if anyone here is interested but here is three I did ages ago I have done over 100 but i ilke these three I know the vids are out of sync but they were knocked up very quickly to ul to you tube,Let me know what you think good or bad please


----------



## sonyman (Feb 9, 2009)

try these as well just mp3s

SOS Womanizer B Spears & Rhiana

http://www.upload-mp3.com/public/viewset/3086

Will Smith Mega Mix - Will Smith

http://www.upload-mp3.com/public/viewset/3087

Yeah Loose My Breath (this was released) - Usher & D Child

http://www.upload-mp3.com/public/viewset/3088

Smack The Escape - G Steffani & Akon

http://www.upload-mp3.com/public/viewset/3089

not tonight freak - A Howard & Lil Kim

http://www.upload-mp3.com/public/viewset/3090

without another ones dust - Eminem & Queen

http://www.upload-mp3.com/public/viewset/3091

I'm gonna make you sit - Brandy & Supremes/Temptations

http://www.upload-mp3.com/public/viewset/3092


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

As a big mashups/boots fan Im into these... you posted these on GYBO?


----------



## Roly300 (Feb 19, 2007)

sonyman said:


> As a DJ of 25 years who recently gave up DJing,However I still love to remix songs and do whats called mash ups as in putting the instrumental of one song with an accapella of another and coming up with a new song,I dodnt know if anyone here is interested but here is three I did ages ago I have done over 100 but i ilke these three I know the vids are out of sync but they were knocked up very quickly to ul to you tube,Let me know what you think good or bad please


No 3 - "This video is not available in your country" :huh:

Love the Amerie one though - so chilled.

edit - Not usually my thing but feeling the Spears/Rhiana, or should that be Soft Cell?


----------



## sonyman (Feb 9, 2009)

JonW said:


> As a big mashups/boots fan Im into these... you posted these on GYBO?


GYBO ? whats that John,I can upload some more if you like I have some really long mega mixes as well.


----------



## sonyman (Feb 9, 2009)

Roly300 said:


> sonyman said:
> 
> 
> > As a DJ of 25 years who recently gave up DJing,However I still love to remix songs and do whats called mash ups as in putting the instrumental of one song with an accapella of another and coming up with a new song,I dodnt know if anyone here is interested but here is three I did ages ago I have done over 100 but i ilke these three I know the vids are out of sync but they were knocked up very quickly to ul to you tube,Let me know what you think good or bad please
> ...


No its the Rhiana version of SOS but its a copy of Soft Cell but as you cant get an instrumental of Soft Cell its the best one to use.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Get yer boot on... 

http://www.gybo5.com/

Lots of links and the forum is kickin. Its had a bunch of itterations but all the greats are on it imho


----------



## Don1 (Mar 20, 2008)

Very cool. I do a mashup of Corona - Rhythm of the night Vs. Greece 2000 in my funky house sets. Works well!

I've also done one called 'This is not Montezuma' (Acc of This is not Miami with Montezuma). Really should get that posted up somewhere...


----------



## sonyman (Feb 9, 2009)

I have some cool megas but they are too long to be uploaded anywhere some are over an hour,What software do you lot use I use Acid Pro its an awsome bit of kit.


----------



## Don1 (Mar 20, 2008)

I just go live on the decks... at least they are CDJ's, and I don't have to dab!


----------



## sonyman (Feb 9, 2009)

Don1 said:


> I just go live on the decks... at least they are CDJ's, and I don't have to dab!


Ohh I remeber those days first it was SL1210s then CDJ500s then PCs what a ever evolving world we live in,At the time of each I was set in my ways and each was the best of its time now the PC is the king even know taht somne djs mix their sets on PCs to get them right then just copy the mixes in their live sets,At least they get the proper keys and bar count right then.

Its OK doing it live but its much better and more pollished on pcs.Just IMOHO that is :tongue2:


----------



## Don1 (Mar 20, 2008)

Couldn't agree more! But watching a DJ use a laptop in a club just makes me think he's checking his email...


----------



## sonyman (Feb 9, 2009)

Don1 said:


> Couldn't agree more! But watching a DJ use a laptop in a club just makes me think he's checking his email...


but the mash ups alomost always cant be done live,its too hard unless you have them all set up right bmp and everything,


----------



## shadowninja (Apr 14, 2009)

Nice tracks, Sonyman. Not my taste in music at all but appreciate the skill so nice work. 



Don1 said:


> Couldn't agree more! But watching a DJ use a laptop in a club just makes me think he's checking his email...


 :lol:

Or just loading up a pre-mixed audio file.


----------



## sonyman (Feb 9, 2009)

shadowninja said:


> Nice tracks, Sonyman. Not my taste in music at all but appreciate the skill so nice work.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And I know of at least one Mega Star DJ to just do that anyone guess who it was and where and how much he got paid for a two hour set of just miming his set as it was all pre mixed.


----------



## BGM (Jan 21, 2009)

Pretty good Phil!

I've always liked Return of the Mac (I actually have it on 12"!!!)

Liked the Aimaree "One thing" mix, I think with a little bit more work that could be a potential hit in the making, very laid back!

My all time favorite mash up is Rank 1 (Airwave) Vs. Donna Williams (True Love Never Dies) "True Love Never Dies".

Very big on the club scene about 8 years ago. Flip & Fill (feat Slaggy Lorena) ripped it off to avoid copyright and totally killed it though.

I've done a few hip-hop/R&B mash-ups on the fly when playing out. Get yourself an Accappella 12" and the possibilities are endless.......


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

sonyman said:


> Don1 said:
> 
> 
> > I just go live on the decks... at least they are CDJ's, and I don't have to dab!
> ...


what does that statement actually mean tho :huh: coz it aint english h34r:


----------



## BGM (Jan 21, 2009)

I think he was getting carried away and typing rapidly! It's easy to get carried away when you are passionate about music and DJ'ing!

Don't worry Phil, I understood every word


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

BGM said:


> I think he was getting carried away and typing rapidly! It's easy to get carried away when you are passionate about music and DJ'ing!
> 
> Don't worry Phil, I understood every word


 

there was a guy in york last year doing some well cool mash ups.....from what i can remember he did the manics v girls aloud, floyds 'run' v kylie......cant remember much more coz i was off my face....ahem, someone must of spiked my drink *cough*


----------



## BGM (Jan 21, 2009)

Where's good to go out in York?

I live nearby but never really go "out" in town. Was thinking about starting my Dj'ing back up and possibly getting some gigs....


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

BGM said:


> Where's good to go out in York?
> 
> I live nearby but never really go "out" in town. Was thinking about starting my Dj'ing back up and possibly getting some gigs....


plenty places dude.....i live about 20mins outside of town.....where you at???


----------



## BGM (Jan 21, 2009)

mrteatime said:


> BGM said:
> 
> 
> > Where's good to go out in York?
> ...


Near Cawood.......


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

BGM said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> > BGM said:
> ...


not far then....we're having a york meet soon.......


----------



## BGM (Jan 21, 2009)

Sweet......

Is it in a carpark at Monk's Cross like with the car modifiers??? :lol:


----------



## sonyman (Feb 9, 2009)

BGM said:


> Where's good to go out in York?
> 
> I live nearby but never really go "out" in town. Was thinking about starting my Dj'ing back up and possibly getting some gigs....


Sorry Shawn I will consider my wrists slapped,Yes I agree easy to get carried anyway and when you read it back you cant edit it DOHHHHHH.

I have about 4000 acapellas and 2500 instrumentals so if anyone needs any let me know.I spent the last 5 years building up my collection.Its huge now.

I am in touch with DMC a lot and most of my mixes are liked they just don't get permission to release them The Usher v Destiny's Child was the exception look here

http://www.lifeismusic.co.uk/DJ/DMC-Commer...on-Vol--99.aspx

thats me guys little old me. Ahh the fame and fortune of it all well Â£300 anyway


----------



## BGM (Jan 21, 2009)

Nice one!

Never produced anything myself.

I started as a hobby but then saw a gap in the market when I was at university and turned my hobby into a business! Ah, those where the days! Playing the music you loved, getting free drinks and chatted-up by fit girls!

Make me want to jack the 9-5 in and get back to it!

Just being taken back as I type and listen to my fave tunes on my mac......


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

BGM said:


> Sweet......
> 
> Is it in a carpark at Monk's Cross like with the car modifiers??? :lol:


 :huh: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

